
Rclone – rsync for cloud storage - chishaku
http://rclone.org
======
sprin
Reading the docs, this seems to be targeted towards personal data backups for
individuals. References to photos, interactive usage, support for consumer
cloud storage backends, etc.

Thus it surprises me that a tool for personal data backup on the cloud has a
fair bit of community support (1651 stars on github) when the encryption
features remain a vague notion after 4 years of development. Nor is there any
recommended encryption workflow using an external tool.

Does our culture still find it acceptable that, in 2016, personal data, and
almost certainly in many cases very sensitive private data, is being seen
unencrypted by cloud providers?

I think that, while the norm is to not think twice about letting a private
entity have practically unlimited access to your personal data, we as
community need to focus on tools that keep an individual's data private by
default.

------
tmikaeld
Any plans to add encryption?

~~~
nickcw
It is on the road map :
[https://github.com/ncw/rclone/issues/219](https://github.com/ncw/rclone/issues/219)

